# Attest Australian degree in Dubai



## Duu (Jul 28, 2015)

Dear all, help me plz!
I'm in Dubai already and my new company ask me to provide my Australian Degree to get verified by the UAE Embassy.

I asked the UAE Embassy and just replied me send the Docs to them.
I'm not quite sure what specific Docs need to be sent . Can I just send the colour copy ones?

I dont know how to process this , could any one help me plz.
Or maybe some attestation agents contact number and the cost.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Duu said:


> Dear all, help me plz!
> I'm in Dubai already and my new company ask me to provide my Australian Degree to get verified by the UAE Embassy.
> 
> I asked the UAE Embassy and just replied me send the Docs to them.
> ...


Hello Duu,

The degree needs to be first verified by the Australian Univ and home ministry in Australua and then by the UAE embassy in Australia. After both jobs are done, you need to visit Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai(Near all the consulates) to get it verified, if part 1 and part 2 are not done MOFA wont attest your certificate.

certificate attestation, certificate attestation procedures, attestation procedures Plz check these guys, I am from India and they helped me, you can call and ask them. Cost will be close to 2000 Dhs if I am not wrong.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Duu (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello, Sunder:
Thanks alot for your help.
I've verified by Australia uni and Australian ministry. Hmm so i just need to send the documents to UAE Embassy in AU then. 
Do you know If I can just send them the copy ones? I want to keep my original degree paper.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Duu said:


> Hello, Sunder:
> Thanks alot for your help.
> I've verified by Australia uni and Australian ministry. Hmm so i just need to send the documents to UAE Embassy in AU then.
> Do you know If I can just send them the copy ones? I want to keep my original degree paper.


Hi Duu,

You need to send them the original only, in which the Australian univ and Aus ministry stamps are there, they will then stamp on the same.

P.S. - Send the degree to your family/friends and they can go to UAE embassy and get it stamped and send you back( if I am not wrong blood relatives can get it attested without any proof). Check the UAE embassy website in Oz for the same. There should be information on Attestation of degree.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

UAE Embassy in Canberra » Legalisation of Documents

This will help you.


----------



## Duu (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello， Sunder，

Thank you very much, these are quite handy and I will have a try.

Cheers!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Duu said:


> Hello， Sunder，
> 
> Thank you very much, these are quite handy and I will have a try.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Duu,

Before sending the degrees just have a word with the MOFA here about the procedure. As it keeps on changing time to time.
Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## awqward (Feb 18, 2015)

One of the issues I have with sending my original degree certificate for authentication / legalization is that my university (UWA) will not issue replacement certificates. If it is lost or defaced with stamps and stickers that's too bad....the best you can get is a set of transcripts showing that you passed the course....not a new degree certificate. Because of that I want to use a Certified True Copy of my degree. I have made an appointment with the consulate in Dubai to get a certified true copy made and then I plan on using one of the third party services to do the legwork in Australia and locally... Has anybody else taken this route?


----------

